# réinstaller W7 sur W7 de snow léopard



## 77tonio (8 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

W7 s'est perdu je dois le réinstaller.

Bootcamp de 10.6.8 me propose 2 choix:
Créer ou supprimer ou partition Windows ou
Démarrer le programme d'installation de W.

Je penche pour la deuxième ?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

77tonio a dit:


> Démarrer le programme d'installation de W.


Pas d'abréviation, merci d'en tenir compte.

Sinon, si tu as le DVD de Windows 7 tu peux tenter une réinstallation par dessus, mais j'ai un doute sur la finalisation.


----------



## 77tonio (8 Mars 2018)

Rebonjour,

Oui j’ai le CD. 

J’aurais bien tout effacé avant simplement. 
Comme c’est le mac qui a créé la partition.  Cela a fonctionné au moins 6 ou 7 ans. L’âge de ce mac le premier MAcBook uniboby.


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

77tonio a dit:


> J’aurais bien tout effacé avant simplement.


Surtout pas, tu vas détruire le boot de démarrage de la partition Boot Camp ! Une simple réinstallation devrait suffire.


----------



## 77tonio (8 Mars 2018)

Ok merci, je vais faire cela dès que je retrouve le DVD windows 7.


----------



## 77tonio (10 Mars 2018)

bonjour,

Merci pour ton aide. Alors finalement j’ai pu relancer le Windows 7, j’ai retrouvé le DVD maiis je n’ai eu besoin d’écraser. 

J’ai acheté un pc portable premier prix très lent que j’ai rapporté pour un autre plus rapide. 

Je me rétrouve avec deux machines ce que je voulais par sécurité. Un Windows 7 bootcamp et un Windows 10. Sur un pc neuf. On verra bien.


----------



## 77tonio (10 Mars 2018)

Correction. « Je n’ai pas eu besoin ».


----------

